# Tauschecke Update - [S] Eure Games [B] Meine Games - Schaut doch mal rein



## kiaro (15. März 2009)

So ich fange erstmal damit an, indem ich euch versichere, dass beinahe alle meine angebotenen Spiele komplett und in einem guten - sehr gutem Zustand sind. Außerdem ist der Großteil der Spiele die deutsche Erstauflage. Ausnahmen stehen in Klammern [ ].


*Meine Spiele:*




> *Nintendo Wii*



Mario Kart Wii

Mario Strikers Charged Football

Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Wii Sports



> *Nintendo GameCube*



Battalion Wars

Fifa 06

Digimon Rumble Arena 2



> *Nintendo DS*



Mario Kart DS

Pokemon Perl

Locks Quest



> *Game Boy Advance*



Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2 [Keine OVP]



> *Sony Playstation 2*



Original

Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood

Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City

Gun

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008

Smackdown vs Raw 2009

Tekken 5

Test Drive Unlimited 

TNA Impact! Total Non Stop Action Wrestling

Platinum

Dragon Quest - Die Reise des verwunschenen Königs

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty

Ratched & Clank

Ratched & Clank 3

Star Wars Battlefront II


*Suche:*




> *Sony Playstation 2*



Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

One Piece Grand Adventure

Naruto - Uzumaki Chronicles

Naruto - Uzumaki Chronicles 2



> *Nintendo Wii*



Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

One Piece Unlimited Adventure (+Freeloader)

Deadly Creatures

Pro Evolution Soccer 2009



> *Computer*



The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay

Tom Clancys HAWX


*Bietet mir einfach was an*


Die Spiele die ich suche sollten ebenfalls in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit original Verpackung und Beschreibung.

Ihr könnt mir auch andere Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo diese aufgelistet sind.

Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert.


----------

